# LOST/STOLEN IN TRANSIT Precista PRS-50 (non-LE) SN#801042



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Non-limited edition Precista PRS-50 Serial #0801042 was lost/stolen in transit from NC to FL in July '08. A claim has been filed w/ carrier however any WUS member encountering this watch please advise your Postmaster. Easily identified by serial number and white background/black numeral date wheel modification.


----------



## dreamboy123 (Sep 24, 2007)

please post a pic


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Do not have a pic post date-wheel swap.


----------

